# (V)Exim - erstellt keine Ordner



## DeluXe (19. Juni 2006)

Hoi,

ich hab wiedermal ein kleineres Problem.
Und zwar habe ich Exim installiert (aud Debian), wenn ich aber per Vexim einen neuen Benutzer erstelle, wird dieser zwar ordnungsgemäß in der Datenbank eingetragen, nur leider wird unter "var/opt/vmail" nicht der Ordner "domain.tld" und dessen Unterordner erstellt.
Alles andere funktioniert einwandfrei, auch die Pfadangaben in der DB stimmen.

Das sagen auch die Log's:

```
Jun 19 12:08:16 debian3164lamp courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:<<my_ip>>]
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: received auth request, service=pop3, authtype=login
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: authmysql: trying this module
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: SQL query: SELECT username, crypt, "", uid, gid, pop, "", "", realname, "" FROM users WHERE username = "webmaster@<<domain.de>>"
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: password matches successfully
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: authmysql: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=98, sysgroupid=98, homedir=/var/opt/vmail/<<domain.de>>/webmaster, address=webmaster@<<domain.de>>, fullname=Domain Admin, maildir=<null>, quota=<null>, options=<null>
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: authmysql: clearpasswd=<null>, passwd=$1$svJsZsZc$S6WieY17viEqYIrgsK1yS0
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: Authenticated: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=99, sysgroupid=99, homedir=/var/opt/vmail/<<domain.de>>/webmaster, address=webmaster@<<domain.de>>, fullname=Domain Admin, maildir=<null>, quota=<null>, options=<null>
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp authdaemond: Authenticated: clearpasswd=<<pass>>, passwd=$1$svJsZsZc$S6WieY17viEqYIrgsK1yS0
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp courierpop3login: webmaster@<<domain.de>>: chdir(/var/opt/vmail/<<domain.de>>/webmaster) failed!!
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp courierpop3login: error: No such file or directory
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, user=webmaster@<<domain.de>>, ip=[::ffff:<<my_ip>>]
Jun 19 12:08:18 debian3164lamp courierpop3login: authentication error: No such file or directory
```

Hier noch die exim4.conf:


```
MAILMAN_HOME=/var/lib/mailman
MAILMAN_WRAP=MAILMAN_HOME/mail/wrapper
MAILMAN_USER=list
MAILMAN_GROUP=daemon
MY_IP = <<my_ip>>
hostlist   relay_from_hosts = localhost : <<my_ip>>
trusted_users = vmail:www-data
hide mysql_servers = localhost::(/var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock)/vexim/vexim/<<db_pass>>
exim_user = Debian-exim
exim_group = Debian-exim
never_users = root
```

In "/usr/share/vexim/config/variables.php" ist alles richtig gesetzt, uid/gid auf 99 ("var/opt/*" lauscht auch auf diesen User, hab ich extra nochmal kontroliert), $mailroot ist richtig gesetzt..

Einigen wird auffallen, dass es im Prinzip genau wie nach dem Tutorial von debianhowto aufgebaut ist.
Erst hatte ich ja selber gemacht, aber als das nicht funktioniert habe ich mir ebenfalls dieses Tut zur Brust genommen und habe das ganze nochmal genau nach deren Beispiel gemacht..leider immernoch das selbe Problem?!

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

byebyez - del


----------

